Ask HN: How do I improve my professional communication skills? - gymshoes
======
ColinWright
Ironic - you haven't given us any context, you haven't told us what kinds of
audiences of colleagues you need to communicate with, what topics you need to
talk about. Nothing.

The main point in communication is to determine who you are talking to, what
information they need, what they already know, and then determine what you'll
say.

Then you work out how to say it, and practise the delivery.

It's non-trivial, requires work, and doesn't come for free.

